# AOKP multiple users and themes



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

So, ever since the multi user feature has been enabled on AOKP I've been using it. But whenever I apply a system theme with Theme Chooser it applies fine, but as soon as you switch to the secondary user gets constant FCs of all types of stuff. Including AOKP Keyboard, Theme Chooser and a few other apps.

Is this normal or do I need to find a theme that supports multiple users? Idk...

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## angryshuna (Aug 14, 2011)

This doesn't work on any rom as far as I know.


----------



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

angryshuna said:


> This doesn't work on any rom as far as I know.


Damn. =[


----------

